# Ricky Hatton is only 36, looks like hell



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Fat, wrinkly and with grey hair. I had to double check that hes only 36!

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

And its not just cause hes white, Vitali and Wlad are older and dont look like that.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Its because of his lifestyle that he's had since he was a young fighter. Eating and drinking like fuck, gaining an extra 3 or 4 stone past his fighting weight, losing it all too quickly once he got back into training camp and taking up the exact same habits once he had won a fight. And for the past 5 or 6 years he's probbaly just gotten worse with his lifestyle habits, especially since he doesn't have the discipline of boxing anymore. He's also suffered from mental illness since retirement, which is obviously going to prematurely age a person.

And the coke thing to, as you mentioned.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Fat, wrinkly and with grey hair. I had to double check that hes only 36!
> 
> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


That head has been to hell and back and has the scars to prove it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Spider said:


> That head has been to hell and back and has the *scars *to prove it.


Speaking of scars, in his early career Hatton was plagued with the most horrific of cuts at British and Euro level. After a few different surgery's he sorted it out pretty early, but that face took some beatings as you said, both before and after he became a world champion


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


Not just cocaine. Booze, fast food and whatever other crap he's been shovelling into his body over the years.

He's also just got one of those faces that's always going to age badly. Rooney is the same.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Not just cocaine. Booze, fast food and whatever other crap he's been shovelling into his body over the years.
> 
> He's also just got one of those faces that's always going to age badly. Rooney is the same.


someone need to prescribe him some heroin so he can lose some weight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

no shit


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

He needs to start taking care of himself only lord knows what hes going to look like at 56 lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

elterrible said:


> And its not just cause hes white, Vitali and Wlad are older and dont look like that.


expert analysis here


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)




----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

I did not need to see that!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

elterrible said:


> And its not just cause hes white.


:lol: :-(


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

He looks about 10 years older than he really is. He's clearly abused his body over the years and it's taken it's toll. I've also seen photo's of him smoking and that always ages people really badly.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Can't be Hatton, at 18 secs he says 'Little'.
Must be an imposter.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I really like Hatton, you cant not really... Hes a genuine bloke, but hes always had that Downs Syndrome look since hes gotten fat... Im not saying it to be being harsh or saying it to be spiteful, he just genuinely looks like it at times...


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

True definition of someone who 'left it all in the ring'. Something sad to see about it really, especially given it was only eight years ago he was at his peak. I find it uncomfortable to watch Hatton videos these days, he reminds me of Gazza in a lot of ways.

People slate Mayweather when he talks about being smart, and not taking needless punishment for the sake of entertainment, and thinking about a life after boxing, and being able to grow old with his faculties in tact. I can see his point when you see some of the ex boxers now. Old before their time. And once retired and out of the limelight the fans aren't paying your bills then and generally have moved on to the next big thing.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

elterrible said:


>




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Fat, wrinkly and with grey hair. I had to double check that hes only 36!
> 
> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


When he says "Manny" it sounds like he is saying "Money".


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


>





tezel8764 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


They should have a ***-off competition.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

His wife must be real happy at how Hatton's ugliness just keeps on increasing.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Those Mancunian genetics, doh


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> His wife must be real happy at how Hatton's ugliness just keeps on increasing.


She's just waiting for the last ounce of fame to be squeezed from him, then she's off.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

his demons have been getting the better of him for years


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

It is because he's from up north! southerners have it easy :-(


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> his demons have been getting the better of him for years


:deal This. Let's be honest about it. I think she may have already gone actually.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TBF his face looked about 40 even when he was a teen


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Chatty said:


> TBF his face looked about 40 even when he was a teen


:rofl Fuckin hell he looks like Steptoe, put a flat cap on him and you're there.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> TBF his face looked about 40 even when he was a teen


Hatton is wide open for a right hand.... well maybe he is going for a clinch....


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Those Mancunian genetics, doh


I've seen your pic on another. Your genetics ain't too great either


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

mishima said:


> I've seen your pic on another. Your genetics ain't too great either


Pretty sure you're Asian... so...


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Those Mancunian genetics, doh


I've seen your pic on another. Your genetics ain't too great either


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Pretty sure you're Asian... so...


and?
it doesn't change the way you look?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

He has always taken horrible care of himself. Remember he used to put on like 40-50 pounds in between fights by non stop binge eating and drinking. Then add coke in the mix after he retired.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Happens to fighters that fight hard and live fast...hope he's (for the most part) healthy & happy. He doesn't (and shouldn't) seem interested in a modeling career so why give a shit?


----------



## Platonist (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> He needs to start taking care of himself only lord knows what hes going to look like at 56 lol


Let me take a quick guess at what he is going to look like at 56:
http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/filepicker/Bi7YRcBnRZiWV6ePeBvr_grave.jpg


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Wait till you faggits hit mid 30's


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Some blokes just age worse than others and that's a act. The heavy drinking and putting on 4 stone between fights didn't help either. There's a bloke I work with who is 34 and has a full head of grey hair and looks like someone in their mid 40's.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

It's probably not as bad as it looks. Hatton has no bone structure, so as he ages and his skin sags, his face will look like it's melting. ODLH obviously has pushed himself pretty hard, too, but he'll never look like Hatton.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Lampley said:


> It's probably not as bad as it looks. Hatton has no bone structure, so as he ages and his skin sags, his face will look like it's melting. ODLH obviously has pushed himself pretty hard, too, but he'll never look like Hatton.


ODLH has that Latino blood and will never look like that pasty white Brit, Hatton. Like already mentioned, Hatton went to excesses between fights with weight gains, alcohol abuse, drugs, etc. Getting fights and having to get into shape in a few months time and lose 30-40 lbs. is incredibly hard on the body, and he did that regularly.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Some blokes just age worse than others and that's a act. The heavy drinking and putting on 4 stone between fights didn't help either. There's a bloke I work with who is 34 and has a full head of grey hair and looks like someone in their mid 40's.


Does he drink and do lines of coke. Shit like smoking speeds up your metabolism and your face and body look like shit


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

sad, he looks horrible


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn double dose of shit genetics.
Floyd Sr. and rocky lockridge look better and younger than hatton.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Does he drink and do lines of coke. Shit like smoking speeds up your metabolism and your face and body look like shit


Smoking degrades collagen and elastin (the connective tissues of the skin) prematurely; the nicotine is also a potent vasoconstrictor which narrows the blood vessels and cuts off supply to capillaries. If he's ate all kinds of shit foods, glycation has probably fucking ravaged him too.


----------



## Aramini (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Wait till you faggits hit mid 30's


shoot i am a few years older and he looks like my dad. The last few years have been harsh to him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Platonist said:


> Let me take a quick guess at what he is going to look like at 56:
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/filepicker/Bi7YRcBnRZiWV6ePeBvr_grave.jpg


:rofl:rofl:rofl I was thinking that too


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I don`t think his hair is Grey,I think he has had highlights put in. He was a hard fighter who took a lot of shots.Ricky was never going to take up modelling after boxing. He had some bad spells but for the most part seems ok these days. So what if he looks a bit older than his years.


----------



## Slip (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing to see here 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

p.townend said:


> I don`t think his hair is Grey,I think he has had highlights put in. He was a hard fighter who took a lot of shots.Ricky was never going to take up modelling after boxing. He had some bad spells but for the most part seems ok these days. So what if he looks a bit older than his years.


His face looked like a smashed crab when he started.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Ricky has that ultra white Irishy type skin that ages really badly. It just seems to degrade faster and show more visible sun damage than other skin types, even if you take relatively good care of yourself (which Ricky obviously hasn't). Saul Alvarez isn't going to age particularly well either. Neither is Groves.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> His face looked like a smashed crab when he started.


:lol:
I don`t think he ever put himself up as a Gary Stretch did he. The lad busted up easy and liked a tear up.


----------



## Rand (Mar 15, 2015)

He doesn't look as bad as Alan Minter who's 63 but looks about 105.


----------

